# Helix 12 to mercmonitor with nmea2000



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

I have a helix 12 and a mercmonitor level 1 with nmea 2000. I also have 3 way tee and hb as eth nmea200 gateway. How do i network the two to get them to talk? Do i have to have drop cable or can i connect tee to gateway? Gateway and merc connectors are both male. I have been able to get gps to mercmonitor via gps puck from previous bird but wondering if i can just use 1 connector to see engine data and get speed on mercmonitor. I also have adapter cable to connect helix to hb gateway


----------

